# Honda Oil Leak Question



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Not too familiar with a Honda HS828 or 928 oil leak. Actually have never encountered one before.

My question is ...how do I pinpoint where leak is coming from if oil is everywhere. Would you thoroughly clean and run it until you find it?

2. does anyone have experience in this and can tell me where the most common leak area would be? I can check obvious places like cracks where the drain bolts are. Where would be other places to look.

Thanks in advance. 

ps. Is it easier to determine by running it or maybe taking the engine off and inspecting the crankcase gaskets?

have never run into this problem with a Honda so this is all new.

the person that asked me noticed the oil leak and tried to tighten up bolts ( not sure which ones, he has not brought it over yet ) and one of the bolts broke.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Myself, i would clean the engine, then watch it run. Seems like the least time intensive


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Like any engine issues of this nature, it would also help to try and either raise the machine up on a lift to look for possible leaks or otherwise try and safely get a view underneath. 

Consider also the use of dye in the oil with a UV light to trace it. 

The article below is generic but is really useful, IMHO. 

https://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/how-to/a106/1272471/


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Could be one or more of various reasons. 



1) Hairline crack in the block. 

2) Bad oil seal/s.
3) Bad crankcase seal or loose crankcase. 

4) Bad crush washer for the oil drain bolt. 

5) Stripped threads for oil drain due to over tightening. 

6) Too much oil. 



I would take the block off, clean it up real good with brake cleaner, throw some oil dye in there and put it all back; use it for a while and then check with black light for where the oil leak is coming from.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree thoroughly cleaning the engine first would be a start. But if the oil is clean, it may be tough to see where it;s coming from.
If you give the suspected area a light coating of baby powder, it will show discolor soon as the oil hits it. Quick and EZ, plus it's a breeze to clean up afterwards

GLuck, Jay


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone for pointing me in the right direction. I had this issue before with my old Harley but old Harleys all leak oil and I just added more.

With the Honda gx engines , they don't have much of an oil capacity to begin with. no sure how much is leaking. just trying to do some homework before the kid brings over his machine. sounds like he made things worse by over tighteninga bolt and breaking it off in the case.

we'll see and i'll check back.


----------



## Elliots (Mar 18, 2017)

I pulled out my 928 that I purchased last year and found oil puddled on the floor. Due to low snow last year machine only had an hour or two at most on it. Haven't been able to find where it is leaking. Curious if this is a common problem?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

No leaks here and my HSS928AWD is starting on its third winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Could be one or more of various reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we figured it out today. it was a hs622 and it was the tranny case that had a minute leak from the lower right corner bolt. the owner tried to torque it down and perhaps he used too much force and it broke off .

fortunately the bottom of the bolt was sticking out from the bottom about 3/16ths of an inch . I used my Vampliers ( thanks donyboy73 ) and was able to work rest of bolt out. we put new bolt in and torqued it to spec. cleaned the case and ran it up and down the street for about 30 minutes.

the case was nice and dry so keeping our fingers crossed that it's okay now. this was a fairly low hour machine considering it's age. I checked all the other bolts and 2-3 were also slightly loose.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I used my Vampliers ( thanks donyboy73 )


donyboy73 rocks. love that guy.


----------

